# Cube4You - Type D?



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone know how the Type Ds are compared to the other DIYs?


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't have specifics but judging by the pictures they're trying something new. The washers aren't present in the pictures. The larger, unthreaded section of the screw looks like it replaces the washer. I can't imagine how it would turn. These are all just guesses though so don't hold it against me.


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 5, 2008)

i dont understand why the cube4you people don't explain what the hell they are selling on their website, and what the differences are. Their forums have at least 50 threads on the difference between a,b,c cubes and STILL they don't care. Same thing with their new "speedcube" that costs 20 bucks. Noone knows what it is. They would rather have people ask it on forums again, and again, and again. I see they didn't learn then.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 5, 2008)

It _is_ a Chinese website. I'd in a way rather have no description and hear opinions from other cubers than a description by Cube4You in Engrish that makes absolutely no sense.

I do agree with you about the $20 "Speedcube" though. I want to know how good it actually is.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 5, 2008)

I really don't know what the difference is between all of the different letters. I personally use a cube4you A, and it's really good.


----------



## Rama (Apr 5, 2008)

All cubes turn good after a while playing with it, the least favourite of most (type B) is actually my favourite non-Rubik's brand 3x3x3 cube.

The screws look good.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 6, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> I personally use a cube4you A, and it's really good.



The new-type A? The old-type A?


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

I just bought it at the Chattahoochee 2008 and it works really well. Would that make it an old or new?

*3x3x3 PB: 18.22 sec
3x3x3 OH: 1:17
3x3x3 BLND: 2:55
2x2x2 PB: 7.35
4x4x4 PB: 2:30*


----------



## 36duong (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you know if they are any different to the Yuga ones of 9spuzzles? I haveb't seen pictures of the Yuga ones but Finder says there is no washer in the Yuga one, The center cap is different and so is the spring. I'm not allowed to access that photo in the 9spuzzle forum but if someone can, can you please clarify?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 6, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> I just bought it at the Chattahoochee 2008 and it works really well. Would that make it an old or new?
> 
> *3x3x3 PB: 18.22 sec
> 3x3x3 OH: 1:17
> ...



It depends on how it's made. If there's center and edge caps, it's a new type.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought it at the Chattahoochee 2008 and it works really well. Would that make it an old or new?
> ...



Okay than I have a new one, thats good to know. Thanks!


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 6, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Feanaro said:
> ...



Lucky.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 6, 2008)

hmm those screws do look weird...
I wish I had the money to buy all the different types of cube to try them out...


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 7, 2008)

haha, I just wish Cube4You had some more New Types.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 7, 2008)

^^
doesn't everybody?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, seriously. I pop like crazy, so I really want one.


----------



## Ken Daganio (Apr 7, 2008)

Those type D's are like the Yuga's on 9spuzzles.
and i bet it`s like the "sidewalk" cubes we have here on the
Philippines. It sells around 120 PHP, so it`s like 3 USD. 

Lol.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 9, 2008)

idk what type D is, but I'm going to buy one, haha


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 9, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> idk what type D is, but I'm going to buy one, haha



Great, you'll be able to tell us how it is.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 9, 2008)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought it at the Chattahoochee 2008 and it works really well. Would that make it an old or new?
> ...



They were the new type. They are awesome. I got one as well =]


----------



## ooveehoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Is it safe to order from cube4you, even though it _is _ a Chinese website?


----------



## joey (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------



## Leo (Apr 10, 2008)

If it wasn't I wouldn't have my 5x5, 2x2, pyraminx, megaminx and two DIYs


----------



## flamingBurrito (Apr 10, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> Is it safe to order from cube4you, even though it _is _ a Chinese website?



yea you'll be fine. the only thing is that because of high shipping costs, its not really worth it if you're just going to buy one thing.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 10, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> Is it safe to order from cube4you, even though it _is _ a Chinese website?




What the hell does the fact that it's a chinese site have to do with anything?!


----------



## Crzyazn (Apr 10, 2008)

lead stickers....sweatshops.....

but in all seriousness they are trustworthy


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 11, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> Is it safe to order from cube4you, even though it _is _ a Chinese website?



Do you not trust Chinese websites? What's so unsettling about a Chinese website?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 11, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> ooveehoo said:
> 
> 
> > Is it safe to order from cube4you, even though it _is _ a Chinese website?
> ...



Yeah. I'm sorry but that was a bloody ridiculous statement ooveehoo. I'm not even chinese and i find that offensive.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 11, 2008)

He probably just meant that some things might get mixed up because he's american...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2008)

I assume he meant lead paint.


----------



## TomZ (Apr 11, 2008)

I've got one, and it's quite good. I think it's just as good as a type A DIY, but this one feels less likely to pop (but I haven't got the stickers on, so I can't test that for real). A con is, that there is some kind of lock-up.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 12, 2008)

i have the speedcubing kit but its the english verison not the japanese one. Same thing a think but different logo and colour scheme, there really good IMO. I have that Yuga cube as well, i really like the black one, but i need to tune my white one a bit more, all in all there good cubes, but i dont know of there the type D cubes from cube4you, can anyone clarify that?


----------



## TomZ (Apr 12, 2008)

Type D C4Y = YUGA 9S

I've got the stickers on my type D DIYkit, and it's quite nice. Maybe better than my 3x3 type A DIYkit.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 14, 2008)

@TomZ: does it pop at all(is it that non-pop structure)?


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 14, 2008)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0u44kheQSA&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0u44kheQSA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Heres a video of me solving mine. If it helps at all.


----------



## TomZ (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not sure about the non-pop structure, but it is very unlikely to pop. I've set it very loose, but I've only had one pop so far (actually it was my friend).


----------

